
Apple acquires Lattice, an A.I company specializing in 'dark data' - perseusprime11
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/13/apple-acquires-ai-company-lattice-data-a-specialist-in-unstructured-dark-data/
======
extrastitial
Lattice [1] originated as DeepDive [2][3], a statistical inference project led
by Christopher Ré at Stanford.

[1]: [https://lattice.io/](https://lattice.io/)

[2]:
[http://deepdive.stanford.edu/showcase/apps](http://deepdive.stanford.edu/showcase/apps)

[3]:
[https://github.com/HazyResearch/deepdive](https://github.com/HazyResearch/deepdive)

DeepDive was discussed previously on Hacker News [4].

[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8736739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8736739)

------
stefanpie
Does anyone have a nice specific example or application if dark data. Im not
really understanding what the mean by unstructured data.

